

Is a Kickstarter Against ISIS Possible? Hire Private Army - brianmac

So I don&#x27;t follow the news regularly, it just so happens a lot of the brutal, animalistic actions of ISIS have made it&#x27;s way into my Facebook. What spurred this post was I saw an article on ISIS to target the assassination of Jack Dorsey (Twitter) for suspending their accounts.<p>A maxim came across is stop complaining and solve it, so I am curious with the technology and crowd funding we have, would it be possible 1) To raise funds on a platform like kickstarter, 2) How much? &#x2F; If a Private Military contracting company would take to send strike forces in. 3) Legal ramifications &#x2F; barriers.<p>Curious what people think.
======
drivingmenuts
I'd guess that no mainstream crowdfunding site would touch this one under any
circumstances. The liability issues alone would be staggering.

And ultimately, who's going to indemnify you, as the employer of the PMC,
against war crimes?

------
maxharris
I agree that the Islamic State should be smashed to smithereens, but this
won't be enough.

------
Backlash85
I would back it ;)

